# GT: Knicks vs. Nets (4/7)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Thurs Apr 7, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney






































Jason Kidd/Vince Carter/Brian Scalabrine/Nenad Krstic/Jason Collins

Notes: Nets are coming off a huge win over the Cavs and are still fighting to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Unlike the Knicks, the Nets Have Something to Play For 



> "This is kind of like our playoffs," Kidd said Wednesday after practice, referring to the Nets' final seven regular-season games. The Nets enter Thursday's game having won 9 of their previous 12 games, including a 93-91 victory over the Knicks last Friday at Madison Square Garden.





> The Nets are 2-1 against the Knicks this season. Their only loss came on Dec. 14, when Kidd's playing time was limited as he eased back into his regular role after off-season knee surgery. The Nets are 2-0 against the Knicks since Stephon Marbury proclaimed himself the best point guard in the N.B.A. on Dec. 31.


 KNICKS IN SORRY ROLE OF SPOILER 



> "I hope [nobody's lost hope]. We've got to keep playing, keep competing. There's been a lot of games this year like that. We've just got to find a way to get a win and figure this out over the summer."





> "At this point, how much motivation are you going to get from that? A spoiler, that means that's not good. A spoiler isn't good."


Skid not lost on Knicks 



> The Knicks have just nine games left in their season, and the most meaningful one will be played tonight when they take on the Nets at the Meadowlands. Though the Knicks do not have hope for making the playoffs, the Nets do. So something will be on the line aside from pride.





> "We just play basketball because we love to do it and it's our profession," Crawford said. "For us, we're going to leave it on the floor no matter who we're playing."


It's meaningful only for Nets 



> It was the 12th time the Nets have beaten the Knicks in the past 15 regular-season games since Jason Kidd's arrival in New Jersey. That doesn't include four straight wins in last year's playoffs.





> Jamal Crawford also spoke only for himself, before adding, "If we're not fighting, that's embarrassing on everybody's part." Crawford then lamented the declining spirit the Knicks have shown in recent games, especially in Tuesday's 97-79 loss to the Indiana Pacers.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

is scalabrine seriously starting? you gotta be kidding me.

we still lose this game


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I was going to say sorry I missed the 1st half but looking at the score I guess I'm not...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Looking at the boxscore Marbury and KT have played well but everyone else... :nonono:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> is scalabrine seriously starting? you gotta be kidding me.
> 
> we still lose this game


Veal schooled the Cavs last game.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd is just killing the Knicks, he has 18 points at halftime.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Look at this, the Knicks have grand total of *4* assists.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Veal with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose jumper, Veal dunk.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford for 3....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Sweetney, Carter makes 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Collins


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd for 3....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

21 points, 7 rebounds for Kidd, w/ 8:50 left in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose layup.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins jumper, Rose jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter hits a 3...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a driving dunk....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Who was talking trash about Veal?

Veal with an Alley Opp to Carter!

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford for 3!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose with a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT with a dunk!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a dunk, Starbury with a 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on Sweetney...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Kidd, Marbury makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury for 3....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on KT, he's 5th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic makes both FTs


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury is starting to catch fire...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury is on fire.

12 straight points.

17 point game.

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

JYD with a and 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury with another layup, he has 23 points now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Shooting foul on Cliffy, Starbury makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford 3!!!!!!!!!!!! 

12 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

VC with a turnaround jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Cliffy with his 2nd shooting foul...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford makes both FTs


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with another jumper...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Taylor makes a layup


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are in the bonus already....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with a layup, 8 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter with a basket, JYD with a dunk. Still an 8 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd picks up his 3rd, Marbuy makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

6 point game....


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Collins jumper, 8 point game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Off. foul on JYD.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kidd with a T.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford hits the tech FT.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose fouled by Collins, makes 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose with the foul...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carter fouled, makes both FTs.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Krstic fouled, makes 1-2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Game over, Knicks lose 110-98.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I know it's hard tanking but it has to be done...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nets Tower Over Knicks at the Point 



> Marbury did not have a bad game, finishing with a team-high 30 points and 9 assists. He sat most of the first quarter because of early foul trouble but scored 21 points in the second half as the Knicks whittled a 27-point third-quarter deficit to 97-91 with under six minutes to play in the game.





> When Marbury scores 30 or more points, the Knicks are 5-12.


 'Just another bad team' 



> "It doesn't excite me anymore," said Kidd, who saved one of his finest games of the season for the Knicks with 28 points, 12 assists and 10 rebounds. "Why? Just another bad team. I don't get excited for bad teams."





> "I don't think we were playing as hard as we could have," Jerome Williams said of the Knicks.


Stomping on patsy 



> The Knicks' starting frontcourt spent the fourth quarter on the bench. Tim Thomas was suffering from a swollen left knee, Kurt Thomas had five fouls and Mike Sweetney was ineffective again. It was left to Williams, the self-styled "Junkyard Dog," to stir the pot, and he brought a whirlwind of energy, defense and physical play that led to a collision with Carter, who went face-first onto the court as Williams stood over him ready to bark. But there was only 1:08 left and the Nets were in command 107-98.





> Maybe a few other Knicks should join him. As usual, they seemed powerless to stop Kidd and the Nets' fast break in the first half. The Nets put together a 29-7 run spanning the first and second quarters, scoring on a jump shot, 10 layups and a dunk. They finished the half on a 16-4 run in which Kidd had 13 points.


----------

